# Hi everyone!



## Atone (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello! 
I am Tony, 23, from France. 
I just registered here in order to find some help. My sister birthday is coming soon and I would love to offer her either a nice and original perfume, or a make up cofferet box. 
My major problem is :
- I am a guy so I don't really know much about cosmetic s
- my sister is very much into this so I would love to impress her with something original. 

Thank you for taking the time to stop and read! 

Tony


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 25, 2020)

Welcome!

Do you know what kind of scents she likes? Or what kinds of makeup looks she's into?


----------



## Atone (Mar 25, 2020)

Hey!
Well that's my issue there are thousand of posts but I don't know anything 

Her perfumes are La Vie est Belle and Ghost Sweetheart. She is gonna be 21. 

Thank you for helping!


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 25, 2020)

Atone said:


> Hello!
> I am Tony, 23, from France.
> I just registered here in order to find some help. My sister birthday is coming soon and I would love to offer her either a nice and original perfume, or a make up cofferet box.
> My major problem is :
> ...


What is you budget?  and yes it would help to know what scent she already owned and what she like.  As for something original , i would look at small brand or house and go with a discovery set.
Salut, c'est quoi ton budget? et que porte-elle comme parfum?  Dans quelle région de la France habites-tu? Je te suggère de commander des coffrets de maison de parfum reconnue mais non disponible au Sephora et autres grandes surfaces genre Memo Paris   https://us.memoparis.com/en/fragrances/522-discovery-kit-22
ou Parfum Nicolai
https://pnicolai.com/en/boutique/setbox-315-ml-eau-fraiche/

ou encore regarde sur Etsy parfois il y a des vrais petits trésors
Bonne chance


----------



## Atone (Mar 25, 2020)

Super merci beaucoup ! 
En fait j'ai posté une réponse ici concernant la question précédente mais apparemment mon commentaire attend toujours la vérification 
C'est cool de trouver une compatriote ici  
Je suis de Paris et toi ? Si ça t'ennuie pas je vais te répondre en Anglais par respect pour les autres utilisateurs


----------



## Atone (Mar 25, 2020)

The perfumes that I know she is wearing are La Vie est Belle and Ghost Sweetheart. 
As per the make up she likes to wear some but not too much. She is gonna be 21 if that can help.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 26, 2020)

Atone said:


> The perfumes that I know she is wearing are La Vie est Belle and Ghost Sweetheart.
> As per the make up she likes to wear some but not too much. She is gonna be 21 if that can help.



Hi, 
For a 21 years old and if she like La vie est belle 
I think we should go for the more ''commercial'' scent.  
Look on the Sephora webseit for NEST, Clean Reserve or Tocca gift sets. (see below some links)
They all offer different scents for different taste but still easy to like (fruity, sweet, woody scent) for a good price. I personnaly like Nest the most.  I own cocoa wood and indigo. She will like some and probably discovered new accord.

https://www.sephora.com/ca/en/product/discovery-set-P442523?icid2=products grid:p442523
https://www.sephora.com/ca/en/produ...-gift-set-P449120?icid2=products grid:p449120
https://www.sephora.com/ca/en/product/mini-replica-wardrobe-set-P442943?icid2=products grid:p442943


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello, Tony. How are you? I hope you're well. Welcome to the specktra.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 10, 2020)

chayuying said:


> You won't believe it, however I'm also new here and I'm also really confused as my best friend is a girl, who has birthdaynext week, really seeking some suggestions and help, my budget is aprx. 200$. Looking forward to hearing some make up suggestions!



What colours does she like to wear? What's her typical makeup style, if she wears makeup (e.g., is she more into a stronger eyeshadow look and a subtle lip, or a subtle eye look and a bolder lip)?

Start with that. Or, instead of makeup, get her a skincare or body care set. Or get her a gift card in that amount so she can get some things she wants.


----------

